# Do You Hate Christmas? Why?



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...how often do you hear folks complain that they have come to hate christmas?

i am one of those folks. so is my partner. i decided to ask myself why?

the answer (for us) is that christmas has become all about the gifts, the shopping, the retail experience. consumerism. stress. unbelievable stress.

its time for a change, don't you think?

after this christmas i am going to compose a message to my family suggesting that we do away with this tradition.

obviously, kids under 12 will still get gifts. as will spouses. but, beyond that, i am going to suggest we make christmas about charity - getting together for a family dinner and deciding which charities will benefit, either through donations, or volunteer work.

christmas has become all about the retail industry.

i hate it.

 humbug!

-dh


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...how often do you hear folks complain that they have come to hate christmas?
> 
> i am one of those folks. so is my partner. i decided to ask myself why?
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree with you more. Christmas has become nothing short of vulgar. Our family has decided to do just that. Gift's for kiddies only. Comfort and Joy for the adults. I enjoy the beauty of the season, but not the hustle and bustle. In this case. Less really is more.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Christmas hasn't 'become' anything other than what we each as individuals ALLOW it to be.... If you want it to be about prezzies and Santa and stockings, power to you.... 

If you want it to be about a celebration of your superstition, off ya go....

If you want it to be about air-rifles and 'pink nightmares' you sure won't be alone!

Make what you want to out of it. But don't fault anyone else for doing what they want with it.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...how often do you hear folks complain that they have come to hate christmas?
> 
> i am one of those folks. so is my partner. i decided to ask myself why?
> 
> ...


Geez David, my Christmas wish is simple! I've gotten buried with a pile of repairs all at once. I just want time to work on your amp!

Oh, and when you eventually come by to pick it up maybe you could be a Santa and sign my AW vinyl?:smile:

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Paul said:


> ...............you'd think they'd offer more than 50$ for a trio for 2 hours. We turned it down, but _somebody_ took the gig.
> 
> Ok, THAT causes me stress!!!!!


Indeed! Though I'm not suprised by that kind of behaviour from a bank.

I like to keep Xmas low-key, would rather stay home, I like the time off, I like the good that it genuinely brings out in some, I enjoy being with my family, I like when everything is closed. We have cut down the # of gifts and waste in the last few years, concentrating on 'comfort & joy' also.

I don't like the phony-ness that people put on for the holidays, the greed and false expectations that it generates, and of course all the stress it produces. I also don't like being expected to 'cheerfully associate' with people that generally wish misfortune upon me.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Christmas hasn't 'become' anything other than what we each as individuals ALLOW it to be.... If you want it to be about prezzies and Santa and stockings, power to you....
> If you want it to be about a celebration of your superstition, off ya go....
> If you want it to be about air-rifles and 'pink nightmares' you sure won't be alone!
> Make what you want to out of it. But don't fault anyone else for doing what they want with it.



...i wasn't aware that anyone here was faulting anyone else for how they celebrate christmas.

that said, should anyone dare to fault anyone else for how they celebrate christmas, you are hereby on notice: both clint and myself will apear at your door with a big bag of coal and some really bad singing.

plus, we will report you to the grinch.

don't say we didn't warn you!

-dh


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> If you want it to be about air-rifles and 'pink nightmares' you sure won't be alone!


_You'll shoot your eye out!_

Heh. Funny.

I agree with Clinton here: Christmas has always been done minimalist style in my family. We've always done a Kris Kringle type deal for gifts with a reasonable limit (I think it's $60 this year) and most people try to find something quirky, or even make the gift. I just had a kid this year, so did my sister and sister-in-law, so we've relaxed the Kris Kringle rules for them -- I'm sure the grandparents will spoil them. My wife and I aren't getting the little guy anything for Christmas. He'll be 9 weeks old. He has everything he needs already.

You've got to shut your eyes. Ignore the Christmas decorations in the malls and stores that went up in (gasp!) November. Put some Bing on the hi-fi. Add a good helping of rum to your nog and relax. Take some time off work. Enjoy being around your family (as much as that is possible). Make it your time, not the time the media says it should be.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

iaresee said:


> _You've got to shut your eyes. Ignore the Christmas decorations in the malls and stores that went up in (gasp!) November. _


_

...not to mention the really bad versions of christmas songs i'm hearing.



-dh_


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't hate it. I couldn't care less to be honest.

I DO hate he fact that in spite of the fact that we're not christians we still have to take part because our kids are bombarded by christmas commerciality.


I love winter, but christmas is a non event to me.

I wish anyone who celebrates it as a religious event all the best, just as I do for those who celebrate Golden Week, Diwali or any other religious event.

Beyond that it's meaningless to me.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Still my favorite time of the year. Not a fan of the commercialism or the steady disassociation from it's original purpose but I love a good carol, something with spiced rum in it, the magic in the kiddies eyes, a steady diet of the Carpenters on the stereo and Bing, Alistair and crew on the TV.

And doesn't Sam the Snowman remind you of Don Cherry?

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I'd prefer a low-key Christmas but every member of my family enjoys the whole production so naturally when we vote I lose. I'd much rather just sit and jam as if it were any other day of the week. 

Oh and of course watch "A Christmas Story" 25 times on TBS...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

violation said:


> I'd prefer a low-key Christmas but every member of my family enjoys the whole production so naturally when we vote I lose. I'd much rather just sit and jam as if it were any other day of the week.
> 
> Oh and of course watch "A Christmas Story" 25 times on TBS...



...do you mean "a christmas carol" with alistair sims?

i also like to catch "national lampoon's christmas vacation".

-dh


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

"_You'll shoot your eye out!"
"_of course watch "A Christmas Story" 25 times on TBS"

Part of this years X-mas celebration is going out of town to see a production of the stage play version.... We're going to steal ideas for our production of same for next year. 

So I'm already looking forward to NEXT X-mas, and it's hardly even THIS X-mas! LOL

"It's almost better than "How the Grinch Stole Christmas"!"
They're both good... but Muppet X-mas Carol, The Ref, and It's A Wonderful Life take the cake for me!

Oh ya... and National Lampoon's X-mas Vacation!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

..."the ref"! wow, forgot about that one.

an absolute classic!

-dh
(who has never seen "a wonderful life"...)




ClintonHammond said:


> "_You'll shoot your eye out!"
> "_of course watch "A Christmas Story" 25 times on TBS"
> 
> Part of this years X-mas celebration is going out of town to see a production of the stage play version.... We're going to steal ideas for our production of same for next year.
> ...


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Just picked up a copy of The grinch and absolutely can't wait to watch with my Wee one! 

MY fav Christmas movie is actually Die Hard... Followed by the Sound of Music. And ya, I know Die Hard isn't an actualy Christmas movie.. :smile:


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

*Nothing Changes...*

From Tom Leher's "A Christmas Carol'" 1959:



> Christmas time is here, by golly,
> Disapproval would be folly.
> Deck the halls with hunks of holly,
> Fill the cup and don't say when.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> Part of this years X-mas celebration is going out of town to see a production of the stage play version.... We're going to steal ideas for our production of same for next year.


A stage version of A Christmas Story?!?! That's a FANTASTIC idea!



> "It's almost better than "How the Grinch Stole Christmas"!"
> They're both good... but Muppet X-mas Carol, The Ref, and It's A Wonderful Life take the cake for me!


_Watch out for the icy spot!_ BWAAHAHAA! Man, I still say that every time someone takes a header on a slippery patch. :smile:


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

Nope I like Christmas. Seeing my daughter open presents is the best.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I love Christmas. I'm not a big fan of going to the malls to buy gifts, but getting together with family and friends, eating great food, drinks.......its all good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

"A stage version of A Christmas Story?!?! That's a FANTASTIC idea!"
It's been around for a few years.... Adapted by Philip Grecian. It's a hell of a challenging script, but I can't wait to sink my teeth into it. Assistant Director/Sound Designer.... And even though I'm kinda young for it, I'd LOVE to play Ralph (The Kid all grown up, who narrates the whole play, much like The Stage Manager in "Our Town")


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

*That reminds me*

I'll be home for Christmas (any version) usually makes me cry cause I don't get home for Christmas but once every few years.. We had the same routine every year

Christmas eve at the Bonnie Prince for Steak Brunch (& Festive beverages)
Late Dinner at Mom's of Cabbage Rolls and Lasagna (& Festive beverages)
Quiet Christmas day with the folks
Boxing Day at Daniels (or whatever it's called now) with the Barra MacNeils....
Sigh.....


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Ophidian said:


> Nope I like Christmas. Seeing my daughter open presents is the best.


...i think yer missing the point.

gifts for kids and grandkids? of course!

-dh


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

A Christmas Story - absolutely. I owned a coat just like his. Local claim to fame is that the school scenes were shot here.

Also, Wonderful Life, White Christmas, The Grinch, Going My Way, Scrooge and Scrooged, National Lampoon, Rudolph, Charlie Brown Christmas....

Does anyone else remember the "Gathering" done with Ed Asner? I thought it was pretty good but can't remember the last time I saw it.

First Christmas for my grandson - should make it a little bit memorable too (doubt he'll remember - I will ....for a little while).

Guess the lyrics....

_Christmas bells those Christmas bells
Ring out from the land
Asking peace of all the world
And good will to man_​


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

"Local claim to fame is that the school scenes were shot here."
We'll actually be visiting a fellow who was in St. Catherines when they tore that old school down... He rescued the chalk-board from the classroom apparently.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGi21YQFjMM


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "Local claim to fame is that the school scenes were shot here."
> We'll actually be visiting a fellow who was in St. Catherines when they tore that old school down... He rescued the chalk-board from the classroom apparently.


The school itself still stands. It's been gutted and will become a Woman's Place. The famous flagpole at the back corner stood for some years after the school shut down but has now given way to new housing development.

My two youngest went to that school when it was open.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Starbuck50 said:


> Just picked up a copy of The grinch and absolutely can't wait to watch with my Wee one!
> 
> MY fav Christmas movie is actually Die Hard... Followed by the Sound of Music. *And ya, I know Die Hard isn't an actualy Christmas movie*.. :smile:


Yes it is!!

For me Christmas is about getting together with the family and just enjoying each other's company. However....everyone else is into the whole commercial aspect of Christmas. Can't stand that part. Gifts should be for kids and that's it. 

The only time of the year that I do get stressed because of all of the expectations for "the right gift." 

One of the best Xmas' I ever had was when my family rented a lodge on the east coast and we spent 5 days just hanging out with each other, playing cards, drinking, making snowmen, cooking and eating and drinking (did I already say that?) The kids got gifts, but not too many and they had a blast. There was no cable tv to watch. There was about 20 of us and it was a blast. That's what it should be about and not "15 more shopping days until xmas". 

My 2 cents!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i think yer missing the point.
> 
> gifts for kids and grandkids? of course!
> 
> -dh


I guess I'm more of a Scrooge than you are.

Gifts at X-mas are as meaningless as flowers and chocolates on Valentines Day.

How about giving the kids a gift in March or June, when you aren't just doing it because you feel obliged to?

Bah humbug.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

On top of all the standard gripes (commercialism, going into any retail establishment after late November) I'll add one more thing I hate about Christmas:

All the near-spam emails that get forwarded around that gripe about the PC-ification of Xmas.

"This is a Christmas Tree, not a Holiday tree or a Hanukah tree or a Seasons Tree..." Wonk wonk wonk.

If someone says Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays or Seasons Greetings (or Happy Hanukah, etc) just smile and nod and mouth an equally polite platitude. They are just being neighbourly and we certainly could use a little more of that.

Getting all bent out of shape because someone doesn't use the same type of seasonal greeting is completely ridiculous and fits in the same box as "back in my day" complaints.

I'm a pretty big Bah-Humbugger myself but I'm getting pretty sick of hearing about it.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

The Kicker Of Elves said:


> I'm a pretty big Bah-Humbugger myself but I'm getting pretty sick of hearing about it.


Your name says it all! kjdr


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> I love Christmas. I'm not a big fan of going to the malls to buy gifts, but getting together with family and friends, eating great food, drinks.......its all good.


 +1 on that. I could not have said it any better.


----------



## fingers (Sep 4, 2007)

I for one love x-mas!,I love waking up in the morning and watching my kids open their gifts from Santa.I love the whole family getting together,drinking rum and singing songs.I love putting up the tree and the way the home smells.
Before I had kids,I disliked almost everything about the hoidays.The presents all just seemed to be a way of saying "I like you this many dollars".
I have aged and mellowed,If I where a salsa I would now be "mild".

Take care and merry X-mas to all,exept you x-mas hating hethens!.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Guess the lyrics....
> 
> _Christmas bells those Christmas bells
> Ring out from the land
> ...


Why that would be Snoopy & The Red Baron. Yeah!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

In the past, Christmas became the most incredible, time-consuming, f&^(*%g chore! Christmas to me is a CHORE.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

It's quite funny...


Nobody complains about halloween, nobody really hates it...Nobody condemns it as religious, even though it is...and it is inherently satanistic (It is the most important day of the year for satanists...any conincidence? I think not) ...and remember, Halloween is just as, if not more commercialized than Christmas. Furthermore, it doesn't stand for anything worthwhile. Yeah, giving out candy may be a somewhat benevolent act, but the concepts and values associated with various halloween traditions are just plain unhealthy for the moral and ethical state of society. Christmas however, teaches a lot of good things, and is just a great time of year, regardless of religious belief. However, people just seem to hate it...perhaps because they hate the ideal behind it: Christ.

I love Christmas.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

I sort of hate it. I have absolutely no family whatsoever so for me Christmas is similar to Valentine's Day in that it's another regular reminder that I have no one. I hate that part. And of course I hate the weather. And the commercialism. And the overcrowded malls. Okay, I guess I do hate it after all.

One thing I do like is having the day off with a bottle of Bailey's Irish Cream and my guitar.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

I really dont celebrate christmas...Im single and have no kids so basically its just another day for me...I also made a deal with my family not to buy me gifts because I dont really want to go out and shop for gifts for them...I hate shopping unless its online for new music gear...I dont hate christmas I just refuse to spend a bunch of money on useless crap most people wont even use after you give it to them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

"It is the most important day of the year for satanists...any conincidence?"
Halloween has NOTHING to do with Satanism....


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> It's quite funny...
> 
> 
> Nobody complains about halloween, nobody really hates it...Nobody condemns it as religious, even though it is...and it is inherently satanistic (It is the most important day of the year for satanists...any conincidence? I think not) ...and remember, Halloween is just as, if not more commercialized than Christmas. Furthermore, it doesn't stand for anything worthwhile. Yeah, giving out candy may be a somewhat benevolent act, but the concepts and values associated with various halloween traditions are just plain unhealthy for the moral and ethical state of society. Christmas however, teaches a lot of good things, and is just a great time of year, regardless of religious belief. However, people just seem to hate it...perhaps because they hate the ideal behind it: Christ.
> ...


I think it's good that you enjoy Christmas. :food-smiley-004:

You might want to look at the history behind certain holidays and festivals before you make statements like the above.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> It's quite funny...
> 
> 
> Nobody complains about halloween, nobody really hates it...Nobody condemns it as religious, even though it is...and it is inherently satanistic (It is the most important day of the year for satanists...any conincidence? I think not) ...and remember, Halloween is just as, if not more commercialized than Christmas. Furthermore, it doesn't stand for anything worthwhile. Yeah, giving out candy may be a somewhat benevolent act, but the concepts and values associated with various halloween traditions are just plain unhealthy for the moral and ethical state of society. Christmas however, teaches a lot of good things, and is just a great time of year, regardless of religious belief. However, people just seem to hate it...perhaps because they hate the ideal behind it: Christ.
> ...


Hail Satan . Lol. I find anything religious to be kinda silly but so long as it all ends well and no one one is getting screwed for not thinking a certain way, I'm all for whatever.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

halloween and christmas are different things- folks like me with no kids can ignore halloween, in fact it doesnt even exist in my world. but christmas somehow obliges me to do things i naturally avoid doing for the rest of the year. none of them good for my mental health-


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

GuitaristZ said:


> It's quite funny...
> 
> 
> Nobody complains about halloween, nobody really hates it...Nobody condemns it as religious, even though it is...and it is inherently satanistic (It is the most important day of the year for satanists...any conincidence? I think not) ...and remember, Halloween is just as, if not more commercialized than Christmas. Furthermore, it doesn't stand for anything worthwhile. Yeah, giving out candy may be a somewhat benevolent act, but the concepts and values associated with various halloween traditions are just plain unhealthy for the moral and ethical state of society. Christmas however, teaches a lot of good things, and is just a great time of year, regardless of religious belief. However, people just seem to hate it...perhaps because they hate the ideal behind it: Christ.
> ...


Halloween can't possibly be more commercialized than Christmas. Christmas is the busiest time of year for Canadian retailers, after all.
By the way, I find it ironic that you would think less of Halloween traditions than Christmas ones. After all, they both originated from pagan holidays, one celebrating the beginning of winter and the other celebrating the winter solstice.

In any case, you'd be happy to hear that Christmas is very much a Christian holiday here in Korea. Retailers only began targeting Koreans shoppers with the 'Christmas spirit' about 10 years or so ago. Before then, it was very limited, mostly aimed at a few North American tourists and businessmen. Luckily, the fact that a large portion of the Korean population aren't Christian has kept the commercialization to a relative minimum. Christians will go to mass, have a dinner in family (usually at a restaurant). Cake is pretty much the only 'Christmas food' here (you can't celebrate a special occasion without buying a cake in Korea.).


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> ...i wasn't aware that anyone here was faulting anyone else for how they celebrate christmas.
> 
> that said, should anyone dare to fault anyone else for how they celebrate christmas, you are hereby on notice: both clint and myself will apear at your door with a big bag of coal and some really bad singing.
> 
> ...


thatd be awesome- ive got beer and would love to engage in some swordplay with clinton- now thats christmas.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

GuitaristZ said:


> Nobody complains about halloween, nobody really hates it...Nobody condemns it as religious, even though it is...and it is inherently satanistic (It is the most important day of the year for satanists...any conincidence? I think not)



As a practising pagan, I find that outright lie very repugnant.

Satan is a Christian demon and has noithing to do with Halloween, or as we know it, Samhain.


No, I do not hate Christmas. I celebrate three, Dutch on December 5th, Yule on the solstice and the Christian one on the 25th :smile:


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Geek said:


> As a practising pagan, I find that outright lie very repugnant.
> 
> Satan is a Christian demon and has noithing to do with Halloween, or as we know it, Samhain.
> 
> ...


Satan with Halloween? NOT!

If you want something REALLY scary then think of me on Samhain, sky clad!


:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

fraser said:


> thatd be awesome- ive got beer and would love to engage in some swordplay with clinton- now thats christmas.


And you could all go over to you buddy's shop with that coal, will keep things nice & warm. If someone gave me coal for Xmas, I would be happy. Free fuel?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...before we get too far off track here, this thread is not about hating christmas, despite the title.

its about people, like me, coming to hate what christmas has come to represent.

retail. big business. consumerism. the stress of having to shop for gifts for each and every member of a growing family, not to mention friends and business associates, if that applies.

it should be about all the things you folks have mentioned here: kids, family, getting together to celebrate.

a lot of large families have come up with some interesting solutions, like drawing names, giving to/volunteering for charities, etc.

-dh


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

hey Gilliangirl.....don't forget you are an important member of the GC family now.....LOL

christmas is a big pain....we go through the motions reluctantly, however its time off work and a chance to have company...no big deal with gift giving at home as gifts come all year around....look forward to a visit from the grandkids of course...any gifts are cash...

say no to stress & guilt
cheers
RIFF


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Why that would be Snoopy & The Red Baron. Yeah!


Very close. It's was called Snoopy's Christmas.

The Royal Guardsmen, who recorded the song, did 4 Snoopy songs - most recently Snoopy vs. Osama.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jesus!


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Happy Birthday Jesus!


...which, interestingly, was originally celebrated on January 6 (still is for Eastern Christians, actually) until the Roman Catholic Church began merging Christian beliefs with Roman and other pagan traditions to make Christianity more palatable to the masses.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> ...which, interestingly, was originally celebrated on January 6 (still is for Eastern Christians, actually) until the Roman Catholic Church began merging Christian beliefs with Roman and other pagan traditions to make Christianity more palatable to the masses.



...hmmm...back to the drawing board?

:smile:

-dh


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I love Christmas, sure I complain about the rat race and the crowds that everyone has to deal with when Christmas shopping - but I actually like buying gifts for people. For me, picking out a gift for someone is fun - I like to do it blind without having them tell me what they want and I try to find something that will put a smile on thier face. It's a good feeling, and there is something about Christmas day that just feels good.

I've had a few Christmas' on a tight budget, and I found that it made very little difference - sure shopping was harder but when the big day came it was allways worth it.

Icidently, my wife is Hungarian , so Santa Clause came last night. I think the Hungarians got Santa confused with the Easter Bunny though, because he brings chocolate and leaves it in kids boots. Today is also my youngest son's forth birthday, so it is just as big as the Christmas on the 25th. By 5pm there will be 20 or so kids rampaging around my house.

I'm not religious at all, so I'm not at all concerned about what Christmas was meant to be - for me it is a celebraion with family and friends and worth racking up all the credit cards for.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I understand where you're coming from David. Clinton says that We've allowed Christmas to become what it has, and maybe he's right. Since coming to Ontario I certainly lost my enthusiasm for Christmas as it hits you over the head the day after Halloween and doesn't stop till Boxing Day. There seems to be many more family focused traditions on the East Coast (Not that there isn't here I've just not seen too many) Not all of them good ones, like getting drunk on Egg Nog and going to Midnight Mass. The big family gatherings with all my Uncles playing guitar and singing and trying to drown one another out.. 

Thankfully I've found a re-newed joy in it all now that I have a small child. It's fun again! Merry Christmas! Bring it on! We watched the Grinch last night and it was wonderful...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> ...which, interestingly, was originally celebrated on January 6 (still is for Eastern Christians, actually) until the Roman Catholic Church began merging Christian beliefs with Roman and other pagan traditions to make Christianity more palatable to the masses.


Sometimes "Close" is the best we can do. 

Christianity didn't really start to take root until 400 years after Jesus' time. I wonder how many people will remember my birthday 400 years from now.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I like it. As a Christian it represents another festival in the calendar, like Easter. But as a 21st century person, I dislike the consumerism, the glitz, the waste, and the lack of concern for others born of it.

I like it because my kid in university gets to come home for a few days, and we get to have the whole family together, uncle, aunts, kids, and friends. This is important on a family level because all our parents, and even one of my sisters, are gone. We are mutually supportive as we are all year, but at Christmas we can all plan and arrange to be together. We talk about the past and future, enjoy simple meals and gifts together, discuss family concerns, do some charitable acts (food bank, elderly neighbours, Salvation Army, etc.), go for long walks, and generally take the time to "smell the roses".

The time off work to recharge my batteries is nice too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...don't worry, you'll get over it.

_(jes kidding witcha!)_

for me and my better half, the list has grown to well over a dozen family members.

-dh




Hamm Guitars said:


> I love Christmas, sure I complain about the rat race and the crowds that everyone has to deal with when Christmas shopping - but I actually like buying gifts for people. For me, picking out a gift for someone is fun - I like to do it blind without having them tell me what they want and I try to find something that will put a smile on thier face. It's a good feeling, and there is something about Christmas day that just feels good.
> 
> I've had a few Christmas' on a tight budget, and I found that it made very little difference - sure shopping was harder but when the big day came it was allways worth it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

"I dislike the consumerism, the glitz, the waste, and the lack of concern for others"
Well, no one MAKES you (Or anyone in this thread) take part in ANY of the consumerism, the glitz, the waste.... If you don't like it, just don't do it. It's as easy as that.

But don't give anyone else grief because they want to. They're not hurting you in any way by shopping themselves into poverty, singing Holiday Carols and scarfing down mounds of cookies and egg-nog! 

To each their own, provided nobody's getting hurt.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "I dislike the consumerism, the glitz, the waste, and the lack of concern for others"
> Well, no one MAKES you (Or anyone in this thread) take part in ANY of the consumerism, the glitz, the waste.... If you don't like it, just don't do it. It's as easy as that.


...you're absolutely right, clint. providing, of course, that you reside alone, and have no living family members.

otherwise, its not "as easy as that", is it.

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...you're absolutely right, clint. providing, of course, that you reside alone, and have no living family members.
> 
> otherwise, its not "as easy as that", is it.
> 
> -dh


And providing that you're willing and able to avoid ANY and ALL media from the beginning of October until about the end of January.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

"avoid ANY and ALL media"
Why do you have to avoid it?!?! Just make the mature decision to govern your emotional responses and NOT allow it to get under your skin....


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...don't worry, you'll get over it.
> 
> _(jes kidding witcha!)_
> 
> ...


I stoped counting at 45. That's immediate family - brothers - sisters and their spouses and children. Christmas at my Mother's house is amazing as everyone goes there - including some ex-spouses and of course all of the uncles, cousins and friends with no family of their own.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Sometimes "Close" is the best we can do.
> 
> Christianity didn't really start to take root until 400 years after Jesus' time. I wonder how many people will remember my birthday 400 years from now.



Start your own religion if you worry about that. I hear the financial benefits are quite good, too.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

Being in the accounting/finance area, I have always had to work a tonne of overtime in the december/january timeframe... and on three occassions lost my job when the year end was over....( not entirely sure it won't happen again this year)

So while others are celebrating and taking time off.. some people are being pushed to the max and then being kicked to the curb...

oh but what the hell..... I am looking forward to having my five darling grandchildren around me this year.. and taking as much of their time and love as I can soak in.

Merry Christmas and lets try our best not to be Scrooge or the Grinch


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

"I dislike the consumerism, the glitz, the waste, and the lack of concern for others"
Well, no one MAKES you (Or anyone in this thread) take part in ANY of the consumerism, the glitz, the waste.... If you don't like it, just don't do it. It's as easy as that. [Mooh quoting ClintonHammond quoting Mooh]

I never said or implied that I feel I'm being made to take part, just that I don't care for it for myself...and I don't take part in it. Further in my post I stated what I do like and take part in so it seemed pretty clear to me. Therefore, ClintonHammond it seems we agree, more often these days it seems.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Michelle said:


> And you could all go over to you buddy's shop with that coal, will keep things nice & warm. If someone gave me coal for Xmas, I would be happy. Free fuel?


lol michelle-
i thought about this and actually i couldnt imagine a more delightfully insane and perfect christmas.


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

Always liked Christmas, I guess the kids make it that much more special and a big ass turkey doesn't hurt either!!:smile:


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I know we kind of moved on from comparing Christmas to Halloween, but that reminded me of something from the blog of someone I went to college with. He was talking about how Halloween is more Christmasy than Christmas is (in the way we see them celebrated). Here's the quote:

_*Point 1: Gracious gift giving.*
One thing I appreciate about Halloween is that the gifts are readily available to anyone who is willing to accept them. We don’t just give gifts to the people we love - family and friends - we give them to anyone who wants them - anyone who asks. All they have to do is seek out the gift, and we gladly give it - grace at it’s finest. It’s not an exclusivist type of thing at all - as Christmas can sometimes be (creating the boundaries for who gets gifted and who doesn’t - who deserves x amount of $ and who gets less) - it’s open, it’s abundant, and it’s free.

*Point 2: Nothing is expected in return.*
One thing that bugs me about Christmas giving is the reciprocal nature of it all. It’s not just about giving, it’s about what we’re getting in return. It breeds a spirit of greed at times. And even worse, it can breed a spirit of fear - as in, “What if the gift they give me is nicer than the gift I give them?” Halloween is different though, nothing is expected in return - and there’s no comparing._

I think it's funny, but they are some good arguments IMO. You can find the original blog here:
http://web.mac.com/pastorjonkramer/...loween_is_more_Christmasy_than_Christmas.html


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

Without Christmas, there is no Holiday Break and Boxing Day, right?
Therefore, I like Christmas 



I wonder if I'm the only one that wake up super early the day after Christmas...


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

kous said:


> I wonder if I'm the only one that wake up super early the day after Christmas...


Wake up? You mean you've never spent the whole night outside [insert favorite store] for the Boxing Day opener? :smile:


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

Geek said:


> Wake up? You mean you've never spent the whole night outside [insert favorite store] for the Boxing Day opener? :smile:


I like to celebrate my Christmas in bed :zzz:
Which means I am not a committed boxing day shopper :frown:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

"It worked for L. Ron Hubbard."
Hopefully the Germans are smart enough to BAN his bullflop!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Geek said:


> Wake up? You mean you've never spent the whole night outside [insert favorite store] for the Boxing Day opener? :smile:


Shopping is a sport to many people. 

I'm not one of them. I'd rather shave my head with a cheese grader that to go shopping ANY time, let alone on the day when the stores are the busiest.

But more power to those who get value on things they would have bought sooner or later anyway.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It's been a lot easier lately because no one wants to get up at four f*&$%g thirty in the morning anymore. I get to sleep in until 9 am now on Christmas day. 

P.S. If there is a Santa - I would like a Gibson SG Historic. Not VOS,... Historic !!!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm already weary of X-mas. I can eat drink and be merry all year without it. December makes it harder to enjoy because of all the crap that come with X-mas.

December is just a money sucking month. My birthday also happens to fall close to X-mas so the ministry of transportation has their had out for my two vehicles every year as well.


I guess what bothers me the most about the whole thing is the hypocracy. People treat each other like crap all year and then get all emotional and kiss kiss hug hug just because they get caught up in the "spirit". 
Spare me. treat me with respect all year, not just because it's Dec 25.

Same thing at funerals. Don't cry over my grave if you've been nasty to me while I was alive.


Bah freaking humbug.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

Not so long ago I (and many others I'd imagine)








would get a week's holiday between the 24th and Jan 1. 
Now it's just 2 days for Christmas and New Years day...bah!

*Starbuck50*'s reference to the 'Grinch' brings back
memories for me too. Bumbles Bounce! However, over the
years I've noticed the change of voices and songs in a lot
of these old fav's. Not quite the same anymore. Too PC for me.

Anywho...Happy HoHo everyone!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

GuitaristZ said:


> It's quite funny...
> Nobody complains about halloween, nobody really hates it...Nobody condemns it as religious, even though it is...


I can't hate it 'cause I never celebrate it in my life. When I was young I hate to be disguise and eating candy so my parents were really happy to stay at home that cruel night. On the other I'm not for all the "gifts buying/capitalism" stuff, but for me CHristmas it's the time where I can see people I can't the reast of year, 'cause I work/go to school and they do their stuffs to, so I use my 2 weeks of vacantions to party alot with all that people! I love the period of Christmas but I hate the commercialisation of it! I thing I'm gonna socialise it!  Will be funnier! By the way hope you will have a great christmas time everyone!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> How about I treat you like crap all year, including at Xmas? That I can do.:smile:
> 
> Kiss Kiss


There's much to be said for consistancy.


Actually, I have more respect for those who are dickheads ALL the time, than I do for those who pick certain times of the year (or week) to try and redeem themselves.

Sin your a$$ off all week and everything's cool because you said sorry in church. Gawd may forgive you. I won't.

And for what it's worth, you've always given me the same as I have you.

R E S P E C T

find out what it means to me....


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Crossroads said:


> Being in the accounting/finance area, I have always had to work a tonne of overtime in the december/january timeframe... and on three occassions lost my job when the year end was over....( not entirely sure it won't happen again this year)
> 
> So while others are celebrating and taking time off.. some people are being pushed to the max and then being kicked to the curb...
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm not looking forward to returning to Canada.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Not so long ago I (and many others I'd imagine)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been on vacation for 2 weeks and will still be until the first week of March. It's great because I don't have to deal with the stress of work, but by the 3rd week I'm usually bored out of my mind.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

NB-SK....go on, keep rubbin it in...most of us poor saps even have to work between christmas and new years.....
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah, I'm working between xmas & ny, (27th, 28th, & 31st), only because I used up all my vac. Not to worry, '08 vac starts on Jan 2! And it is gonna be so 'not a creature was stirring' here those days anyway.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Christmas kinda sucks because the office is closed for the whole week. I'm not getting together with family this year, just saw them last month and wouldn't mind working. Get paid by the hour!


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Make what you want to out of it. But don't fault anyone else for doing what they want with it.


Can you please call both of my wife's sisters and tell them that.

Further to the problem, they seem to think that our decision to not spend Christmas with them is somehow a personal attack on them. In reality, it was a decision to spend more time with our own kids and their families.

It used to be relatively easy. There was my family (Christmas Day dinner) and her family (Christmas Eve) and Christmas morning at home with all 3 kids still at home. Then, my wife's brother, who doesn't come to Christmas Eve shows up on Boxing day or some day between Christmas and New year and we do the whole thing over again with her family.

Now with 2 of our kids grown with their own families, they now face that same schedule PLUS another time with their spouses' family.

We tried to do it all one year and no one got to talk to everyone. Presents was unwrap, thanks, pack 'em up, we gotta go. 

Worse, some of the "second rounds" were just idiotic. 
"Hey" 
"Hey" 
"Anything new since the day before yesterday?" 
"Nope" 
"Umm Cool" 
*stares at socks*

It was just stupid.

So, last year we said NO MORE.

We do Christmas Eve at home and our kids come over for dinner and presents and such.

Christmas day, we slept until the youngest, and last still living at home, wakes up (last year it was almost noon). We have a nice lazy day and enjoy oursleves. My wife's mother comes over for dinner if she doesn't guilted to death by the sisters.

My parents are gone now. My brother has done Christmas for my siblings and I (and my parents before they passed) for years. Last year, we just skipped it. He's not doing it this tear because he and his wife will be in Spain visiting her parents.

We've always done a "recovery" party on New Year's Day for my family and we're likely to skip it this year as more than a few people will be away.

So while it sounds like we've managed to simplify things, we still have to put up with the b.s. guilt trip from the sisters. There's none of that from my side of the family - they know it wouldn't work.

I'm sure it will all change when their kids have families of their own. Tey'll see the same challenges we're dealing with.

I tend to not give it much thought, but my wife stresses over it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

"most of us poor saps even have to work between christmas and new years"
HA! I'm working X-mas eve, hosting an Open Mic jam @ my local pub.... And I'm looking forward to it.... I'm also gigging New Years Eve... And really looking forward to that one too!

Time off?!?! Time off is time wasted, in my book.

"they seem to think that our decision to not spend Christmas with them is somehow a personal attack on them."
Why is their inability to see past their own noses your problem? Who CARES what "they seem to think"??? Just because they're made up of really similar genetics why does that make their emotions YOUR responsibility? 

I don't get it... Do what you want.... Look after the people you WANT to look after... Let the others sit and spin on it.

"Can you please call both of my wife's sisters"
Sure... but they won't like it one damn bit.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I absolutely hate shopping with a passion and the whole commercialism, but I love Christmas. Always have. Mind you, I'm not too keen on being volunteered to dress up as Santa Claus tomorrow for my gilr's hockey practice.

Moreso now watching my kids open their gifts. There really is something special about the excitement eminating from those that still believe in Santa Claus.

I love getting together with the family for our annual Christmas eve seafood feast. We pick names and the price limit for gifts is $30, so it's really not a huge deal. It's just nice to hang out and visit.

Boxing day is always out of town with extended family. Game of pick-up hockey/skating, lots of food and drink and no gifts. We usually watch start of the World Junior hockey series as well. Sadly, it's generally the only time of the year I see that side of the family, and is generally the highlite of my year!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sorry guys and gals, but I'm gonna repeat myself, ...... IT'S A CHORE !!!!


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> NB-SK....go on, keep rubbin it in...most of us poor saps even have to work between christmas and new years.....
> cheers
> RIFF


Don't feel too bad. This much vacation is overrated. You'd get bored after 2 weeks.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> Don't feel too bad. This much vacation is overrated. You'd get bored after 2 weeks.


Not me. I sleep in and love it. Besides, my agency like to have people use up their vacation time at this time of year. Something about saving taxpayers $$$. So what if someone with a handicap has a crisis.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "they seem to think that our decision to not spend Christmas with them is somehow a personal attack on them."
> Why is their inability to see past their own noses your problem? Who CARES what "they seem to think"??? Just because they're made up of really similar genetics why does that make their emotions YOUR responsibility?
> 
> I don't get it... Do what you want.... Look after the people you WANT to look after... Let the others sit and spin on it.


I'm with ya on this one. The only grief I have is when they start working grandma over to turn on the guilt machine... Truth be told, she wishes she could get out of it too. :smile:



ClintonHammond said:


> "Can you please call both of my wife's sisters"
> Sure... but they won't like it one damn bit.


Hmmmm. I can live with that. :food-smiley-004:

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

"turn on the guilt machine..."
Guilt.... what a load.... I had my ability to feel guilt (Especially the kind of guilt that some skitehead tries to tell you that HAVE to feel) removed many many years ago.

I cannot think of a single instance where guilt is the best emotional reaction.

"I can live with that."
Well, PM me their phone number.... I'll call 'em right now! LOL


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...on the way home from a great family christmas in montreal, where we all spent way too much on christmas gifts, many of which may end up on a shelf somewhere, my girlfriend came up with a great solution.

next year, we are asking our family members, instead of buying us gifts, to donate any amount to any charity, and to let us know in a christmas card which charity was the benificiary of their generosity.

-dh


----------

